
AI Is Writing 20,000 Lines of Ad Copy per Second - nikolasavic
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20180829-the-worlds-most-prolific-writer-is-a-chinese-algorithm
======
bediger4000
Just between friends, doesn't "Ad Copy" more-or-less equate to "falsehoods and
exaggerations"?

If so, isn't this an unethical use of AI? If the AI is sentient, it's perhaps
even immoral, demanding that a sentient entity lie, and lie repeatedly, for
its upkeep.

